# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  تشخیص نوع (دائمی ، اعتباری) سیم کارت

## saeed_g21

سلام دوستان
میشه فهمید سیم کارتی که روی دستگاه هست دائمی هستش یا اعتباری ؟

اگه میشه یک راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## smemamian

راه ی که من به ذهنم میرسه:  باید خودت واسش شرط بذاری !  برای مثال برای همراه اول ها 3 کدمیانی شماره تلفن های سیم کارهای دائمی با اعتباری ها فرق داره !  برای بدست اوردن شماره تلفن :

----------


## saeed_g21

ممنونم از پاسخت 
من خودم فکر نمیکنم همچین کاری امکان داشته باشه

دریافت شماره تلفن هم برام کار نمیکنه شماره سیم کارت رو نمایش نمیده

----------


## smemamian

مجوزش رو قرار دادید ؟

<uses-permission android:name="android.permission.READ_PHONE_STATE" />

----------


## saeed_g21

بله 100% دادم

----------


## #root#

> راه ی که من به ذهنم میرسه:  باید خودت واسش شرط بذاری !  برای مثال برای همراه اول ها 3 کدمیانی شماره تلفن های سیم کارهای دائمی با اعتباری ها فرق داره !  برای بدست اوردن شماره تلفن :


سلام

حداقل تو کشورمون میدونم این کد جواب نمیده چون اپراتورها این قابلیت رو یا ندارن یا برداشتن.

از خود کاربر باید بپرسی ، یه برنامه هست تو بازار لیست انوع سیکارت رو خیلی خوشگل نشون داده و کاربر خودش انتخاب میکنه.

----------

